# MTV's America's Best Dance Crew. Who's your fave?



## ilurvemakeup (Feb 15, 2008)

I've never been a person who sits in front of the tv and watch people dance, I am more of an American Idol fan. After seeing MTV's Best Dance Crew, I've been hooked ever since! 

As much as I love Kaba Modern, I am ALWAYS amazed by JabbaWockeeZ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 Every time they are on, they make me flip out screaming cuz they just blow my mind!!! I have all their dances recorded on TiVo and I refuse to delete them lol, my husband thinks I'm a nut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Which group are your Randy Jackson Presents America's Best Dance Crew | Vote | MTV votes going to?


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 15, 2008)

my vote is going to Kaba Modern.


----------



## kalikana (Feb 15, 2008)

I like Kaba Modern, Jabbawockeez and Status Quo


----------



## msmack (Feb 15, 2008)

Kaba Modern all the way!!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 15, 2008)

Jabbawockeez are my fav! Kaba Modern a close close second tho


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 15, 2008)

Kaba Modern! I don't know why exactly, but I don't like Jabbawockeez. I do like Status Quo. I don't get to see the second episode til this Sunday here in Canada (I think the one on MTV was last night?--so I'm a bit behind the times!)


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Feb 15, 2008)

i luv Kaba Modern...but I aslo like Fish and Chicks just cause they're such adorable girls lol...but I'm just happy I get to stare at shane sparks again I been missing his sexy face since last season of so you think you can dance lol


----------



## kalikana (Feb 15, 2008)

LOL! I love Shane Sparks tooo.. he's so flyyyy ahaha. xD


----------



## xlakatex (Feb 16, 2008)

I like fish n chicks and of course...kabba modern! is it just me or were femme 5 not near as good as everyone else??


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 16, 2008)

i like watching the shows. i forget who's who, but I like it a lot.


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 17, 2008)

kaba frickin modern! LOVE them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 followed by live in color


----------



## j_absinthe (Feb 17, 2008)

The promos for the show deceived me into thinking that this show would be alot more diverse than it is. Sadly, it's just a bunch of hip-hop crews. 

Booo.


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 17, 2008)

^^^^I agree, I'm not sure how that Femme 5 made it past the auditions.


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 18, 2008)

^ ya REALLY. they're terrible! i dunno what the judges were thinking letting them get through


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 19, 2008)

JabbaWockeez and Kaba Modern are the best. I wnder if Kaba Modern would let me join in there group...


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 19, 2008)

The last episode just solidified that I'm rooting for Kaba Modern and Live in Color! 

Honestly I didn't like Fysh N Chicks Beyonce dance, I *eek* liked Femme 5's more but when taking their dancing as a whole from the beginning, Femme 5 had to go. 

Dang I hate getting hooked on new shows, I still have to study (which sadly has been lacking--I distract and procrastinate EASILY!)


----------



## landonsmother (Feb 19, 2008)

JabbaWockeez and Kaba Modern hands down!!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Feb 19, 2008)

i love kaba modern they'e so fun to watch.


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 20, 2008)

KABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!
hands down!!!
jabba is good too, but there's something about kaba that makes my eyes GLUED to the tv when they're on.
is it me or was jabba's icebox routine quite--i wouldn't say boring...but it was a little simple and looked kinda easy compared to all the other routines that night? not everyone can break, but considering their style is street and breaking is one of their top skills, i'm sure the freezes they did weren't so hard for them to do. u kno what i mean? still a good performance, but i wasn't on my toes screaming or anything. cuz i know they can do that routine so easily.

kaba better win this thing. lol


----------



## x-ivy (Mar 16, 2008)

Kaba Modern and JabbaWockeez are always so fun to watch.


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Mar 16, 2008)

I felt so bad when Yuri messed up last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 As much as I love Kaba, I hope Jabba wins!!!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Mar 16, 2008)

I loved my girls fish n chicks although I was sad to are the go  my heart belongs to JabbaWokeez. They are a sick as can be. I have the on tivo too. all I can say is that I hope they win! Status quo is great as well they're very street and I love that. I'm so glad breakskate is out. I think I'm the only one who didn't like them.


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DominicanBarbie* 

 
_I loved my girls fish n chicks although I was sad to are the go  my heart belongs to JabbaWokeez. They are a sick as can be. I have the on tivo too. all I can say is that I hope they win! Status quo is great as well they're very street and I love that. I'm so glad breakskate is out. I think I'm the only one who didn't like them._

 
I have all the episodes on tivo too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad Breaks8 is gone, can't believe they beat fysh n chicks on that last last episode


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Mar 16, 2008)

I was sad to see "Iconic" leave.. I liked them..
My fave is Kaba Modern!!! Woot


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 16, 2008)

I love Jabba and Kaba. Those 2 deserve to be in the top two. But as far as the winning dance crew, I think Jabba should win. They're super awesome.


----------



## raine2x (Mar 16, 2008)

jabbawockeez all the way! they're versatile, creative and they never cease to amaze me by always doing more than what they're challenged/asked to do... like their MJ perf.. that was just hot. they always bring something new to the table and everytime I see them, it's always exciting. never a dull moment with them. luv the masks too!


----------



## sinergy (Mar 16, 2008)

In my house we are  definetley fans of Jabba. I dont normally let my kids watch mtv, but they really love this show! Watching the Michael Jackson episode, my boys, (9 yrs and 4 yrs) are walking around singing all these michael jackson songs, and trying to dance like the crews. Its pretty cool.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Mar 16, 2008)

Jabbawockeez are my fav!!!! I think the final 2 should be them and Kaba Modern.

Side note: is anyone else annoyed by Lil Mama? I can't F***en stand her!!! She talks and doesn't say anything. Why is she even there?!...sorry....end rant.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 18, 2008)

haha, every reality show needs a paula abdul i guess.


----------



## SeXy MAC LuveR (Mar 18, 2008)

Jabbawockeez!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ALL THE WAY


----------



## kaexbabey (Mar 18, 2008)

jabbawockeez! what do the winners get for winning anyways?


----------



## dreamerbabiiee* (Mar 18, 2008)

*STATUS QUO! I LOVE THEIR STYLE AND EVERYTHING THEY DO! i also liked kaba..i was so sad to see them go.*


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamerbabiiee** 

 
_*STATUS QUO! I LOVE THEIR STYLE AND EVERYTHING THEY DO! i also liked kaba..i was so sad to see them go.*_

 
Kaba is still in the running. 3 groups left JabbaWockeeZ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















, Kaba Modern and Status Quo.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 

 
_Jabbawockeez are my fav!!!! I think the final 2 should be them and Kaba Modern.

Side note: is anyone else annoyed by Lil Mama? I can't F***en stand her!!! She talks and doesn't say anything. Why is she even there?!...sorry....end rant._

 
exaaaaaactly. I like jabbawockeez the most. they are always precise and consistent. Love em...

i like status quo and kaba modern too. theyve done a good job of keeping the deserving ones there.

I think jabbawockeez will win. Lil mama is so freaking annoying. just....a very irritating person


----------



## dreamerbabiiee* (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilurvemakeup* 

 
_Kaba is still in the running. 3 groups left JabbaWockeeZ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















, Kaba Modern and Status Quo._

 


oh yea your right! i dont know why i said that..the skatin team left


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 

 
_Side note: is anyone else annoyed by Lil Mama? I can't F***en stand her!!! She talks and doesn't say anything. Why is she even there?!...sorry....end rant._

 
OH MY GOD! I want to KILL her everytime she speaks! i loved how she'd always compliment herself. one time while commenting on fysh and chicks....she said something like "i love how you guys do it like men, but when u turn into chicks, u ladies are sassy, and i love that b/c it reminds me of how i am when i'm on stage; i'm hard, but i always bring sass!"

hahahahahaaaaa, way to boost ur confidence lil mama.

and she always use to interrupt J.C when he's talkin!! like STFU!! dude's speaking! hold the fuck up!


----------



## JULIA (Mar 25, 2008)

Jabbawokeez! Status Quo doesn't include much choreography at all in their routines. It's just a bunch of stunts, and though I really admire their ability and I do admit they've got extreme talent...Jabba really excell when it comes to dancing.


----------



## beauty_marked (Mar 26, 2008)

My favorite favorite FAVORITE was BreakSk8. it didnt hurt that they were so hot too.
But Jabbawockeez is def my favorite. they are so precise and on point. they better win. shoot im actually gonna go and vote.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 27, 2008)

did Jabbawockeez win?

edit:  Jabbawockeez won. they deserve it.


----------



## JULIA (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_did Jabbawockeez win?

edit:  Jabbawockeez won. they deserve it._

 
Whut?


----------



## meiming (Mar 28, 2008)

Jabbawockeez Won!!!!


----------



## kalikana (Mar 28, 2008)

Jabba was my second favorite, so I'm glad they won over SQ. But STILL! I wanted Kaba to win so bad.. I was REALLY sad to see them walk off the stage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And Mike's speech was so inspirational. I LOVE KABA! lol.


----------



## clamster (Mar 28, 2008)

1. Status Quo 
2. JabbaWockeez 
3. Live in Color
4. fish n chicks 
5. Kaba Modern
6. Breaks8
Actually all the dance crews were amazing.. when the previews first started showing I thought this was going to be silly! After I saw one show I was totally hooked! However I didn't like Egnigma or however you spell it very much..


----------



## anjecakes (Apr 12, 2008)

Definitely happy that Jabbawockeez won!

Their choreography is unique, and they flowed so well together!


----------



## Rennah (May 9, 2008)

I really liked Kaba Modern, JabbaWockeez, & Breaksk8.

The whole show was just fun to watch, besides Lil' Mama. lol.

Yuri from Kaba Modern is so damn pretty!


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 3, 2008)

Anyone watching ABDC #2???

I am all over Fanny Pak and So Real Cru!


----------



## kaexbabey (Aug 3, 2008)

i liked supreme soul but they're gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. but now i can't decide between super cr3w and soreal cru! haha. but fanny pak's latest performance was really good


----------



## marissa762 (Sep 1, 2008)

Jabbawockeez


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Sep 3, 2008)

I was so pissed when Fanny Pak left, and even more so that So Real Cru was in the top - they were SO boring to me. I'm Super Cr3w deserved the win!

But for the VMA thing, I was disappointed yet again - SRC did nothing special. Status Quo kicked ass, though, despite the drama and the annoyingly large egos of the two brothers in the group.


----------

